# Deluxe 28 SHO or something else?



## 937FAM (11 mo ago)

Hi, It won’t be till after winter, hopefully during a sale, but I’m looking to purchase my first snowblower. Ariens Deluxe 28 SHO.
A post on Fb, someone selling there’s after one use due to it being to much machine for what they needed got me thinking about it. I live in an apartment. Not sure I’ll ever be able to afford a house. I have a safe place to store ur during the year. I’m mainly getting it for when it snows I can get out and make more $. I can usually shovel about 5-8 driveways. With a snowblower I could triple or more(assuming I can find the houses) the amount of work I’m able to do in a day. I done a lot of research to come to this one. Never rly thinking about size and weight and what I would actually need. I just wanted something that would do anything I needed and would last me basically forever. Is there a better option for my needs? I drive a 2011 rav4, I have a small trailer to use to pull it, doubt that one will fit in the back. Live in Ohio so not super terrible with snow but when it does it does lol. Am I going to big? Is there a better option I should consider? All inputs welcome

also I read a lot that the auto turn is terrible and messes up if the snow has Deep grooves?


----------



## Michigan_Snow (Nov 19, 2021)

RAV4 a 4 cylinder or 3.5 V6?


----------



## arienskids (Jan 26, 2018)

If you have a trailer hitch I would suggest a cargo rack/wheelchair carrier. For commercial type use I would avoid a newer Ariens and suggest a power max 928 or 1028 with a plastic chute of an older 924 series machine with an impeller mod. Many common failures and defects on the newer Ariens machines. Here is one I pulled apart at work the other day a 24 deluxe 254cc. The cause of all that damage? Two cotter pins fell out of the friction plate hinge shaft and allowed the plate to slide and eat through the auger brake arm and mounting bracket, also chewing up the platter to fix it. About $350 in parts to fix it and Ariens denied the claim. If you look on this forum and at the service bulletins for the Ariens machines you can see all the issues. For home use they might be ok but by far the most common thing I see is the drive belt popping off and preventing the machine from driving and free wheeling. This ends up being about a 30 minute repair in a snowstorm and done with hand tools. There are better options out there.


----------



## 937FAM (11 mo ago)

arienskids said:


> If you have a trailer hitch I would suggest a cargo rack/wheelchair carrier. For commercial type use I would avoid a newer Ariens and suggest a power max 928 or 1028 with a plastic chute of an older 924 series machine with an impeller mod. Many common failures and defects on the newer Ariens machines. Here is one I pulled apart at work the other day a 24 deluxe 254cc. The cause of all that damage? Two cotter pins fell out of the friction plate hinge shaft and allowed the plate to slide and eat through the auger brake arm and mounting bracket, also chewing up the platter to fix it. About $350 in parts to fix it and Ariens denied the claim. If you look on this forum and at the service bulletins for the Ariens machines you can see all the issues. For home use they might be ok but by far the most common thing I see is the drive belt popping off and preventing the machine from driving and free wheeling. This ends up being about a 30 minute repair in a snowstorm and done with hand tools. There are better options out there.


I am not against buying used, assuming it’d have to be to be an older model. I wouldn’t know where to start to find a solid reliable used one. And I didn’t even think about checking those like I do for cars


----------



## 937FAM (11 mo ago)

Michigan_Snow said:


> RAV4 a 4 cylinder or 3.5 V6?


4, w/ 4x4


----------



## 937FAM (11 mo ago)

arienskids said:


> If you have a trailer hitch I would suggest a cargo rack/wheelchair carrier. For commercial type use I would avoid a newer Ariens and suggest a power max 928 or 1028 with a plastic chute of an older 924 series machine with an impeller mod. Many common failures and defects on the newer Ariens machines. Here is one I pulled apart at work the other day a 24 deluxe 254cc. The cause of all that damage? Two cotter pins fell out of the friction plate hinge shaft and allowed the plate to slide and eat through the auger brake arm and mounting bracket, also chewing up the platter to fix it. About $350 in parts to fix it and Ariens denied the claim. If you look on this forum and at the service bulletins for the Ariens machines you can see all the issues. For home use they might be ok but by far the most common thing I see is the drive belt popping off and preventing the machine from driving and free wheeling. This ends up being about a 30 minute repair in a snowstorm and done with hand tools. There are better options out there.


I looked up *Power Max® HD 1028 OHXE (38826), I really like it. The reason I was leaning towards ariens bc I was told with toro u have to do a bit more work after using to keep I T working good. They said with ariens u could more or less use it hard and put it away and it’ll keep on keeping on.. *


----------



## 937FAM (11 mo ago)

arienskids said:


> If you have a trailer hitch I would suggest a cargo rack/wheelchair carrier. For commercial type use I would avoid a newer Ariens and suggest a power max 928 or 1028 with a plastic chute of an older 924 series machine with an impeller mod. Many common failures and defects on the newer Ariens machines. Here is one I pulled apart at work the other day a 24 deluxe 254cc. The cause of all that damage? Two cotter pins fell out of the friction plate hinge shaft and allowed the plate to slide and eat through the auger brake arm and mounting bracket, also chewing up the platter to fix it. About $350 in parts to fix it and Ariens denied the claim. If you look on this forum and at the service bulletins for the Ariens machines you can see all the issues. For home use they might be ok but by far the most common thing I see is the drive belt popping off and preventing the machine from driving and free wheeling. This ends up being about a 30 minute repair in a snowstorm and done with hand tools. There are better options out there.


Another question, which I’ve seen asked a lot.. does it matter if I buy it at Home Depot or a place that only deals with shower blowers or that type of stuff? I’ve seen some ppl say stuff at box chaon stores are cheaper made or put together less efficiently then ones at dealers…


----------



## arienskids (Jan 26, 2018)

937FAM said:


> I looked up *Power Max® HD 1028 OHXE (38826), I really like it. The reason I was leaning towards ariens bc I was told with toro u have to do a bit more work after using to keep I T working good. They said with ariens u could more or less use it hard and put it away and it’ll keep on keeping on.. *


That is a very good machine only thing i find is with the toros they do use an impeller bushing instead of a bearing and they do have a slighty shorter life then a ball bearing.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Carting it around in a snowstorm is a hassle. The weight is hard on a hitch. Will not fit statight it the back. Which is good, cause it would mess up the car something fierce.
Dragging a trailer in the snow...
If the cargo/wheel chair holder is strong enough, go with that. Easy ramp on and off.
Shoveling a lot of area is hard work. This and a single stage are what a lot of people use. That and a plow.
Fun, and certainly we will not discourage you around here. But the business plan may turn into a drag. Honda great but pricey. How much snow do you get


----------



## 937FAM (11 mo ago)

Tony-chicago said:


> Carting it around in a snowstorm is a hassle. The weight is hard on a hitch. Will not fit statight it the back. Which is good, cause it would mess up the car something fierce.
> Dragging a trailer in the snow...
> If the cargo/wheel chair holder is strong enough, go with that. Easy ramp on and off.
> Shoveling a lot of area is hard work. This and a single stage are what a lot of people use. That and a plow.
> Fun, and certainly we will not discourage you around here. But the business plan may turn into a drag. Honda great but pricey. How much snow do you get


I could see the267 lbs being a pain getting out and finding snow jobs. This year we got 6-9” of heavy wet snow… it seems the last several years we get one good snow to get out and make money for a weekend. I get out from the time it stops till I’m beat.. I used my aunts Briggs and Stratton this year, stage 1. That’s what made me decide to get a snow blower.. thought I’d go stage 2 to savesomw energy letting the machine do the work for me moving it. I can 100% buy a heavy duty cargo/wheelchair holder for the hitch.
I am not against Honda, they are just sooo much $. I’d prob have to go stage 1 or close my eyes and ignore the price tag during purchase 🙃. Do u think stage 2 is going too big and all I’ll ever need is a stage 1? If so which Honda stage one would U suggest?

after looking, I wouldn’t wanna drop the $ for the 2 stage, maybe I’d I ever own a house or big truck for easier transport. If I went that route Honda *HS720AS looks appealing 

with single stage toro, If I went that route, 21" (53 cm) Power Clear® 821 QZE Snow Blower*
I rly want a stage 2 but I keep thinking about the weight and if it’ll be worth it…


----------



## ZTMAN (Jan 11, 2018)

How much money do you make during a typical storm with your shovel?
How much money do you think you can make if you had a blower, no matter what the size?

You can figure out your net and see if it is even worth buying a blower. By the way, a blower is never a buy it and forget it proposition. Annual maintenance is needed to keep them running a long time.

You mentioned a HS720. I have one of those for the small snows. They are good machines. You can usually pick up a good used one in our area for around $400


----------



## arienskids (Jan 26, 2018)

The toro 721 and 821 model are also excellent choices especially the qze models being my favorite with the remote chute turning, parts are cheap and available everywhere because contractors in my area anyways have been using them for years. No gripes with the Honda models I’ve used them but never owned one I have heard paddles can be pricey


----------



## Darryl G (Feb 5, 2017)

Here's the thing. If you're going to do snow removal for pay, you need to be dependable and to be available for all storms. You want regular customer rather than wandering around like Little Johnny from up the street with his shovel looking for work when it snows. If you're only available for weekend storms and can't commit to being there whenever you're needed, I don't know that it's worth investing in your little side gig. But lets say you upgrade your equipment so that you can take on several regular customers and it breaks down on you. Now what? Now you have more work than you can get to. So you really need a backup machine to be able to get to everyone in a timely manner. And yeah, as mentioned, pulling a trailer around in a snowstorm and its aftermath is less than ideal. I always recommend buying at a dealer instead of a Big Box store or mail order. I'm a big fan of single stage units. They're quick, light and all you need most of the time. Toro and Honda units are what I use.


----------



## 937FAM (11 mo ago)

ZTMAN said:


> How much money do you make during a typical storm with your shovel?
> How much money do you think you can make if you had a blower, no matter what the size?
> 
> You can figure out your net and see if it is even worth buying a blower. By the way, a blower is never a buy it and forget it proposition. Annual maintenance is needed to keep them running a long time.
> ...


If I’m motivated and not lazy I can do a good amount with my shovel.. work hard, worry about pain later lol.. 150-300$ a day with only shovels. 5-8 jobs and me or the person I go with call it quits. This year we used my aunts 18” Briggs and Stratton and one of us used a shovel. Most the time I shovel bc I’m faster at it. I used the blower the last driveway bc he was struggling with it on the slow and thick heavy snow. We made 580 I way less time then a normals day shoveling. If I had a nice blower and got at right when it stops and worked till as later as I wanted(bc I won’t be worn using a blower) my income is only limited on the amount of hours I’m able to work and the ppl who say yes or no. Whether I spend 700-2000$ I think I could make my money back in 1 or two years tops… I keep hoping/waiting for the next big winter here 😅

also with a blower I would be more motivated to go alone. And I know you have to do yearly maintenance and what not. I was mainly getting at i heard ariens hold up better with less work. I want something that’s gonna make me money the next 10 plus years with just regular maintenance(I’m 40) and not cause me a lot of issues 🙃


----------



## 937FAM (11 mo ago)

Darryl G said:


> Here's the thing. If you're going to do snow removal for pay, you need to be dependable and to be available for all storms. You want regular customer rather than wandering around like Little Johnny from up the street with his shovel looking for work when it snows. If you're only available for weekend storms and can't commit to being there whenever you're needed, I don't know that it's worth investing in your little side gig. But lets say you upgrade your equipment so that you can take on several regular customers and it breaks down on you. Now what? Now you have more work than you can get to. So you really need a backup machine to be able to get to everyone in a timely manner. And yeah, as mentioned, pulling a trailer around in a snowstorm and its aftermath is less than ideal. I always recommend buying at a dealer instead of a Big Box store or mail order. I'm a big fan of single stage units. They're quick, light and all you need most of the time. Toro and Honda units are what I use.


thank u for ur reply. And I get out when it storms and work, weekend or not. Once I became an adult a weekend not a thing, it’s just another day of the week. If iT snows I’m out. And I prearrange jobs every year. One huge reason why I want a snowblower and I was thinking stage two because this year we got like two or 3 inches of sleet and then heavy snow and then snow on top of each other and all the plows didn’t mess with courts. huge reason why I want a snowblower and I was thinking stage two because this year we got like two or 3 inches of sleet and then heavy snow and then snow on top of each other and all the plows didn’t mess with courts.. I was thinking I could go to every house and a court and talk to them and get a collective sum and me clear out every driveway and a path for them to get in and out. While I stop at any place I see that needs it I always arrange 70% or so of them ahead of time or have ppl messaging me asking for my services as we are out. A lot of the time it’s word of mouth or site and we get several back to back jobs.

and I rly didn’t think of a backup, that woulda been shovels lol. It might be better to buy two good stage one for 700-800 rather then 1590-2000 on a stage two


----------



## BazookaJoe (Oct 6, 2019)

937FAM- 

You are certainly a go-getter, and I like that. Thinking about your plan, I'd definitely go with the two stage and get a good machine. Because in your location, I'd assume that most people don't have big snow blowers. If you have an adequate machine, you can handle the big jobs with ease.

I think the 28 SHO Deluxe would be a bit overkill for what you're doing but not ridiculously so. A 24 or 28 Deluxe would be good too. I would choose a name brand machine which has independent controls for the chute rotation and chute deflector. Meaning, stay away from the joysticks- I've owned one and never again. Just too much difficulty to direct the snow to the desired locations. You want to be able to change deflection on the fly and keep that machine moving. Think productivity. All said, I'd recommend the Ariens Deluxe series.

I remember back 30+ yrs ago, I moved for work, to a townhouse and I brought along my two stage snowblower. It snowed heavily while we were moving in, and so I was clearing my driveway afterwards. The neighbors came knocking on my door to see if I could be available for hire. I was busy all afternoon.


----------



## Darryl G (Feb 5, 2017)

937FAM said:


> thank u for ur reply. And I get out when it storms and work, weekend or not. Once I became an adult a weekend not a thing, it’s just another day of the week. If iT snows I’m out. And I prearrange jobs every year. One huge reason why I want a snowblower and I was thinking stage two because this year we got like two or 3 inches of sleet and then heavy snow and then snow on top of each other and all the plows didn’t mess with courts. huge reason why I want a snowblower and I was thinking stage two because this year we got like two or 3 inches of sleet and then heavy snow and then snow on top of each other and all the plows didn’t mess with courts.. I was thinking I could go to every house and a court and talk to them and get a collective sum and me clear out every driveway and a path for them to get in and out. While I stop at any place I see that needs it I always arrange 70% or so of them ahead of time or have ppl messaging me asking for my services as we are out. A lot of the time it’s word of mouth or site and we get several back to back jobs.
> 
> and I rly didn’t think of a backup, that woulda been shovels lol. It might be better to buy two good stage one for 700-800 rather then 1590-2000 on a stage two


There's a lot of other things to consider too if you're going beyond just helping out neighbors. Are you insured for any damage you may cause to property or persons? Vehicle repairs and window replacements can get really pricey. Personal injury or death could sink you. If you want a policy you're going to need to open up a legitimate business. And if you're using your personal vehicle for this and get in an accident there's a good chance your insurance company will deny the claim if you're using if for business use and don't have a business policy or a rider on your policy for commercial use. 

What I'm trying to say is that it may seem lucrative but it's not all that simple.


----------



## 937FAM (11 mo ago)

Darryl G said:


> There's a lot of other things to consider too if you're going beyond just helping out neighbors. Are you insured for any damage you may cause to property or persons? Vehicle repairs and window replacements can get really pricey. Personal injury or death could sink you. If you want a policy you're going to need to open up a legitimate business. And if you're using your personal vehicle for this and get in an accident there's a good chance your insurance company will deny the claim if you're using if for business use and don't have a business policy or a rider on your policy for commercial use.
> 
> What I'm trying to say is that it may seem lucrative but it's not all that simple.


I’ve been out shoveling driveways since the late 80s(born 81). I’m not worried about all that the slightest bit… I think pretty far ahead in general and would never shoot the snow in a direction I shouldn’t … as far as wrecking my car while out doing it. I was driving to a friends or family to help with a drive way…. I’m working under the table making some side cash, extra insurance or anything of the sort is something I’ll never pursue


----------



## 937FAM (11 mo ago)

BazookaJoe said:


> 937FAM-
> 
> You are certainly a go-getter, and I like that. Thinking about your plan, I'd definitely go with the two stage and get a good machine. Because in your location, I'd assume that most people don't have big snow blowers. If you have an adequate machine, you can handle the big jobs with ease.
> 
> ...


I was Initially thinking 24 inch but kept reading get the SHO model Initially thinking 24 inch but kept reading get the SHO model was a significant amount better…


----------



## arienskids (Jan 26, 2018)

Another deluxe 30 efi came in today complaint was no free wheel/no drive.  Same issue as last week.


----------



## Darryl G (Feb 5, 2017)

937FAM said:


> I’ve been out shoveling driveways since the late 80s(born 81). I’m not worried about all that the slightest bit… I think pretty far ahead in general and would never shoot the snow in a direction I shouldn’t … as far as wrecking my car while out doing it. I was driving to a friends or family to help with a drive way…. I’m working under the table making some side cash, extra insurance or anything of the sort is something I’ll never pursue


Remember my cautions when the Auto-Turn on your Ariens decides to turn into the side of that BMW in the driveway because the cutting edge caught on some ice or a pavement crack. 

Okay, good luck. As a professional and legitimate snow removal contractor I have no further interest in helping the likes of you.


----------



## 937FAM (11 mo ago)

Darryl G said:


> Remember my cautions when the Auto-Turn on your Ariens decides to turn into the side of that BMW in the driveway because the cutting edge caught on some ice or a pavement crack.
> 
> Okay, good luck. As a professional and legitimate snow removal contractor I have no further interest in helping the likes of you.


Well as a responsibly adult I wouldn’t run my snow blower along the edge of someone’s car 🙄🤦🏼‍♂️ Insured or not….. like always id work with a shovel around cars… like anyone, insured or not, should do. OR as I have in the past. Clear behind it and back it up to get around and under car… pretty simple 🤷🏽‍♂️


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Harsh. True but harsh.
I was doing the math on my sister's contractor. Not lucrative. Doable, but not lucrative.
In this case you have a lot of people without snow equipment. Since it only snows infrequently. So you can get clients with minimal gear yourself. If I were to clean peoples places, I would have a lot of equipment. Of course I do it for free.

The math on my sister's contractor. Well they charge 300 for the season. How many can they do in the same morning rush hour period?
They use four guys. Travel in trucks. Plow, single stage, shovels. Driveway, walkway, stairs, porch, sidewalk. They are very fast. Timed less than 7 minutes.
They still can lose money.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Is there a fix for this? I would love a better machine but do not want to end up with and issues.
I hear even the platinums have problems.


----------



## 937FAM (11 mo ago)

Tony-chicago said:


> Is there a fix for this? I would love a better machine but do not want to end up with and issues.
> I hear even the platinums have problems.


If you’re talking about the auto turn. I was looking up how to disengage it the other nights. I. just got done watching a video where a guy took a 13 mm shim and put it in between two gears that engaged the auto turn and it worked at not allowing it to engage. So there is prob a few workarounds to make it not auto turn


----------



## ZTMAN (Jan 11, 2018)

937FAM said:


> If I’m motivated and not lazy I can do a good amount with my shovel.. work hard, worry about pain later lol.. 150-300$ a day with only shovels. 5-8 jobs and me or the person I go with call it quits. This year we used my aunts 18” Briggs and Stratton and one of us used a shovel. Most the time I shovel bc I’m faster at it. I used the blower the last driveway bc he was struggling with it on the slow and thick heavy snow. We made 580 I way less time then a normals day shoveling. If I had a nice blower and got at right when it stops and worked till as later as I wanted(bc I won’t be worn using a blower) my income is only limited on the amount of hours I’m able to work and the ppl who say yes or no. Whether I spend 700-2000$ I think I could make my money back in 1 or two years tops… I keep hoping/waiting for the next big winter here 😅
> 
> also with a blower I would be more motivated to go alone. And I know you have to do yearly maintenance and what not. I was mainly getting at i heard ariens hold up better with less work. I want something that’s gonna make me money the next 10 plus years with just regular maintenance(I’m 40) and not cause me a lot of issues 🙃


Sounds like you are a hard worker. Get the best snow blower you can reasonably afford. If for some reason things don't work out, you can always sell it.


----------



## 937FAM (11 mo ago)

Tony-chicago said:


> Harsh. True but harsh.
> I was doing the math on my sister's contractor. Not lucrative. Doable, but not lucrative.
> In this case you have a lot of people without snow equipment. Since it only snows infrequently. So you can get clients with minimal gear yourself. If I were to clean peoples places, I would have a lot of equipment. Of course I do it for free.
> 
> ...


I made 580 dollars working 1030-5 one day and 100 working 1 hour the next. This was finding my own work. We had one 18” snowblower and a shovel. If I had my own snow blower I’d work more hours, finishing jobs quicker and getting more. I could see me making my money back in 2 years or less. Assuming we get atleast one heavy snow each year.


----------



## 937FAM (11 mo ago)

ZTMAN said:


> Sounds like you are a hard worker. Get the best snow blower you can reasonably afford. If for some reason things don't work out, you can always sell it.


I find one I like then I start reading reviews on it and getting peoples opinions then it just gets to be a harder decision lol. I wanna stay under 2k for sure. I’m not stuck on any certain one, I just wanna buy once and not have a ton of issues 🙃


----------



## 937FAM (11 mo ago)

arienskids said:


> Another deluxe 30 efi came in today complaint was no free wheel/no drive. Same issue as last week.


🤯 is there a work around, like a better way to secure the cotter pin? Lucky I’m I got a bit of time to research before I buy(hopefully during a sale) bc this is pretty intense lol. When u read the Honda or toro or ariens sites they sound amazing, then u get to hit and miss user reviews that throw a Diesel sized wrench in the mix 🤣🤣. I just want something that’ll do anything I want and not have me in a shop every other time I use it.. altho I work on cars and bikes so there is a chance I’d just go to YouTube and diy what I can


----------



## bearlindsay (Oct 31, 2017)

Keep watching Facebook. The 28 SHO is a fine machine (I have one, bought it brand new in 2015).

Tons of people cross shop the 28 SHO to the Platinum 24. 

If I were you I'd keep watching for either one to pop up on Facebook in the $800-$1000 range. If you keep up on the maintenance, you could always sell it in early winter and get your money back or even a small profit. 

Sent from my SM-G996U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Darryl G (Feb 5, 2017)

Tony-chicago said:


> Harsh. True but harsh.
> I was doing the math on my sister's contractor. Not lucrative. Doable, but not lucrative.
> In this case you have a lot of people without snow equipment. Since it only snows infrequently. So you can get clients with minimal gear yourself. If I were to clean peoples places, I would have a lot of equipment. Of course I do it for free.
> 
> ...


I spent $3,000+ just getting my truck ready for the season. That entailed pulling off and replacing what most people would call perfectly good tires and putting on new ones, replacing the alternator and a battery that would be fine for casual use but the 3 year old alternator was putting out a "dirty" signal and one of the two batteries didn't test very well, replacing brake hoses and lines that are good but could conceivably fail, replacing wheel bearings and front end components with a little play in them etc. etc. 

I need to be able to roll out in a full-blown blizzard and run my vehicle safely for up to 24 hours at a time (I stopped pulling 36 hour shifts) and "get it done" with no excuses. Beyond doing everything that I can to make sure my equipment is up to the task, I have friends lined up to step in if me, my truck and/or my plow become disabled. I take my commitment to my customers seriously and there hasn't been once in 23 years that every single one of my customers hasn't been fully serviced within 24 hours of the end of a snow storm. And that includes the 30 inch storm we got in February of 2013 that dropped 30+ inches (Winter Storm Nemo) - I have tire chains at the ready and needed them. I try to keep all of my accounts accessible at all times during big storms, meaning there's a lane in and out if someone needed to come or go, so multiple trips to each are required both during and after the storm. 

And then you have your Cash Cowboys who come and go every season and leave their customers in a lurch because they over booked themselves, their equipment broke down or they just gave up because it was too much work or they were unprepared. 

So please excuse me if I come across as harsh...


----------



## Bricklayer (Dec 29, 2020)

If you keep an eye on Marketplace, you can find a great deal on a good machine.
I do 18 drives per storm, and bought 2 28SHO's off of Marketplace for $1550.00 total.
I was actually looking for a Deluxe 24 as a second blower, but $650
was the lowest I could find for 6 months.
A 2016 28SHO, used twice, popped up for $650, so I grabbed it.


----------



## 937FAM (11 mo ago)

bearlindsay said:


> Keep watching Facebook. The 28 SHO is a fine machine (I have one, bought it brand new in 2015).
> 
> Tons of people cross shop the 28 SHO to the Platinum 24.
> 
> ...


There’s one on Facebook right now for $1000. They said they used it one time and it’s way too much machine for what they need it for so they’re selling it


----------



## Bricklayer (Dec 29, 2020)

937FAM said:


> There’s one on Facebook right now for $1000. They said they used it one time and it’s way too much machine for what they need it for so they’re selling it


Thats pretty good. I just missed a Platinum 24, used once for $850.
Man I wanted that!


----------



## 937FAM (11 mo ago)

Darryl G,
I’ve lived in the same place 7 years now.. 45-50% of the scheduled ones I make are customers who keep my number and contact me the next year… the rest in a community app I use.. which I also use to do work on ppls cars and houses.. the same way i do shoveling and mowing, yard work, help moving… I’ve never not had a happy customer every winter, and the ppl who call me get theirs done, as do the ppl we find along the way… as for my quality of work, the pay speaks for itself, I tell ppl pay what they think is fair: never give a price… they always pay well more then I woulda asked and 85% of the time give more then the agreed upon price. I may not have a fleet and spend thousands to replace things that don’t need on my very reliable car but the work I do is top notch and the ppl I do said work appreciate tf outta me 😊🙃. They know I’m not a business…

And then you have your Cash Cowboys who come and go every season and leave their customers in a lurch because they over booked themselves, their equipment broke down or they just gave up because it was too much work or they were unprepared.

So please excuse me if I come across as harsh...
[/QUOTE]


----------



## 937FAM (11 mo ago)

Bricklayer said:


> Thats pretty good. I just missed a Platinum 24, used once for $850.
> Man I wanted that!


Someone told me to not buy used bc most the time ur buying someone else’s problem. I don’t mind new bc I have the money, atm, but I also don’t mind used but this I something I know zero about and could possibly buy something used and waste $


----------



## Bricklayer (Dec 29, 2020)

937FAM said:


> Someone told me to not buy used bc most the time ur buying someone else’s problem. I don’t mind new bc I have the money, atm, but I also don’t mind used but this I something I know zero about and could possibly buy something used and waste $


I am the exact opposite. I will never buy new. 
When looking at snowblowers, it is very easy to tell how much use they have had.
The ones I have bought still had "nubs" on the tires. No, or very minimal paint scratches inside of chute and bucket. Only wear on the skid shoes was the paint removed on the bottom.

The 1st sho I bought, she used it twice, then moved to a house with 1/4 mile drive, and huge parking area at house. She decided to pay for plow service, and sell the like new sho.
The second one, He used it twice, then decided to get a plow blade for his 4 wheeler.
The Platinum 24 I missed, was used once for a B&B, then he got a blade for his tractor.


----------



## BazookaJoe (Oct 6, 2019)

Watch FB and CL during the summer months. There are often people moving who are moving and don't want to bring the snowblower with them. You'll be able to see their machine for sale has hardly been used.

I agree, avoid the well used stuff unless that's your budget. Otherwise leave the "needs some repair" for somebody else.


----------



## arienskids (Jan 26, 2018)

They have a service bulletin with a revised hinge pin and new cotter pins that they will install if it fails within warranty if it fails outside of warranty Ariens typically doesn’t cover the repair costs or parts.


----------



## Darryl G (Feb 5, 2017)

937FAM said:


> Darryl G,
> I’ve lived in the same place 7 years now.. 45-50% of the scheduled ones I make are customers who keep my number and contact me the next year… the rest in a community app I use.. which I also use to do work on ppls cars and houses.. the same way i do shoveling and mowing, yard work, help moving… I’ve never not had a happy customer every winter, and the ppl who call me get theirs done, as do the ppl we find along the way… as for my quality of work, the pay speaks for itself, I tell ppl pay what they think is fair: never give a price… they always pay well more then I woulda asked and 85% of the time give more then the agreed upon price. I may not have a fleet and spend thousands to replace things that don’t need on my very reliable car but the work I do is top notch and the ppl I do said work appreciate tf outta me 😊🙃. They know I’m not a business…
> 
> And then you have your Cash Cowboys who come and go every season and leave their customers in a lurch because they over booked themselves, their equipment broke down or they just gave up because it was too much work or they were unprepared.
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Tax and insurance fraud aren't below you...great. Like I said, good luck! Ride on Cowboy...


----------



## Bricklayer (Dec 29, 2020)

Also, a new machine warranty does me no good when it breaks on the 3rd driveway, and I have 15 more drives to go!
I have 2 like new machines for about the price of 1 new one. And no worries if 1 stops working mid storm.


----------



## Bricklayer (Dec 29, 2020)

Great info Arienskids. Is there a link to service bulletin, or part #s?


----------



## 937FAM (11 mo ago)

Bricklayer said:


> I am the exact opposite. I will never buy new.
> When looking at snowblowers, it is very easy to tell how much use they have had.
> The ones I have bought still had "nubs" on the tires. No, or very minimal paint scratches inside of chute and bucket. Only wear on the skid shoes was the paint removed on the bottom.
> 
> ...


Good info! And ty! I will 100% shop used and see if I can get any steals!


----------



## 937FAM (11 mo ago)

arienskids said:


> They have a service bulletin with a revised hinge pin and new cotter pins that they will install if it fails within warranty if it fails outside of warranty Ariens typically doesn’t cover the repair costs or parts.


So if I go this route and I could just buy and install the new pin and hopefully bypass this issue?


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

arienskids said:


> Another deluxe 30 efi came in today complaint was no free wheel/no drive. Same issue as last week.


remember home owners who get there chit fixed at a dealer are umm clueless
prolly shift on the fly 
beat there machines


----------



## arienskids (Jan 26, 2018)

Bricklayer said:


> Great info Arienskids. Is there a link to service bulletin, or part #s?


Unfortunately i have left work early today and could not find the bulletin online, apparently its dealer only. I was able to find the update kit part number
52111400
includes a new pivot pin and 2 new clips.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

I think a Deluxe 28 SHO or a Platinum 24 SHO would suit your needs very well. I have a D28 SHO and it has performed flawlessly for 3 years, blowing a 250' driveway in a region that averages 130" of snow annually. 
The Auto Turn steering works great, you definitely do not want to eliminate it. 
If you can find a lightly used and well maintained one for a decent price, grab it, they do come up quite often in the off season. 
Whether new or used it is important to keep on top of the maintenance, especially if you are using it commercially.
Good luck in your search

Video of what to look for when buying a used machine


----------



## Bricklayer (Dec 29, 2020)

arienskids said:


> Unfortunately i have left work early today and could not find the bulletin online, apparently its dealer only. I was able to find the update kit part number
> 52111400
> includes a new pivot pin and 2 new clips.


Thanks so much! The people on this forum are truly the best!


----------



## Bricklayer (Dec 29, 2020)

Tax and insurance fraud aren't below you...great. Like I said, good luck! Ride on Cowboy...
[/QUOTE]
With all due respect Darryl. To me, tax fraud is taking my hard earned money, and giving it to the millions of "Cash Cowboys" coming in illegally.
Insurance fraud can also be operating a masonry business for 65 years, 2 generations, with never a workers comp claim, but still forced to pay the same rate as other companies that have had multiple claims.


----------



## 937FAM (11 mo ago)

Darryl G said:


> Remember my cautions when the Auto-Turn on your Ariens decides to turn into the side of that BMW in the driveway because the cutting edge caught on some ice or a pavement crack.
> 
> Okay, good luck. As a professional and legitimate snow removal contractor I have no further interest in helping the likes of you.


So I’m driving home and I have a thought, yes I text and Drive, when I made this post I clearly put that im a weekend warrior going out and making cash for a side jobs. Yet You chose to reply to that and then try to act all high and mighty and talk about your business and how I’m doing it all wrong and that you don’t want to help me because I’m a weekend warrior and not a business. it really seems you just came along to flex with your business because you already knew all this before you even made your initial reply to me🙄

*[Edit: You have entered an area of extremely thin ice. Strike one. Y.R.]*


----------



## KJSeller (Nov 3, 2021)

I would try to find a good used Ariens or Toro for under $500 in the off season. Do this as a business, try it out since you need to really figure out if its worth it. Find someone you can wrench with locally at their place to keep the blower running well. I would even suggest if you have another helper get two blowers a 2 stage and a cheap single stage to make quick work of each driveway.


----------



## 937FAM (11 mo ago)

KJSeller said:


> I would try to find a good used Ariens or Toro for under $500 in the off season. Do this as a business, try it out since you need to really figure out if its worth it. Find someone you can wrench with locally at their place to keep the blower running well. I would even suggest if you have another helper get two blowers a 2 stage and a cheap single stage to make quick work of each driveway.


I am definitely gonna do some looking in the off season and hope I find a near new one at a great price. A second single stage would be awesome. I usually try to take someone with me, at least with shovels.. it might not be as bad alone with a machine doing all the heavy lifting 😅🙃 but I have a safe place to store them so if I can get two in my initial new price price range I’d go for it. I watched that video posted about buying used and took notes, I plan on going into this purchase well informed. I won’t even be able to use it till next winter and I’m already excited about it… I think that’s a sign I’m getting….. old 😅


----------



## Michigan_Snow (Nov 19, 2021)

arienskids said:


> Another deluxe 30 efi came in today complaint was no free wheel/no drive. Same issue as last week.


 Did Ariens cover it under warranty or no?


----------



## arienskids (Jan 26, 2018)

Michigan_Snow said:


> Did Ariens cover it under warranty or no?


Ill find out tomorrow last one they said no and it was a $600 bill with labor, but he declined repairs.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Darryl G said:


> I spent $3,000+ just getting my truck ready for the season. That entailed pulling off and replacing what most people would call perfectly good tires and putting on new ones, replacing the alternator and a battery that would be fine for casual use but the 3 year old alternator was putting out a "dirty" signal and one of the two batteries didn't test very well, replacing brake hoses and lines that are good but could conceivably fail, replacing wheel bearings and front end components with a little play in them etc. etc.
> 
> I need to be able to roll out in a full-blown blizzard and run my vehicle safely for up to 24 hours at a time (I stopped pulling 36 hour shifts) and "get it done" with no excuses. Beyond doing everything that I can to make sure my equipment is up to the task, I have friends lined up to step in if me, my truck and/or my plow become disabled. I take my commitment to my customers seriously and there hasn't been once in 23 years that every single one of my customers hasn't been fully serviced within 24 hours of the end of a snow storm. And that includes the 30 inch storm we got in February of 2013 that dropped 30+ inches (Winter Storm Nemo) - I have tire chains at the ready and needed them. I try to keep all of my accounts accessible at all times during big storms, meaning there's a lane in and out if someone needed to come or go, so multiple trips to each are required both during and after the storm.
> 
> ...


I was on your side.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

arienskids said:


> Unfortunately i have left work early today and could not find the bulletin online, apparently its dealer only. I was able to find the update kit part number
> 52111400
> includes a new pivot pin and 2 new clips.


Sticky this for the ariens board maybe?


----------



## Darryl G (Feb 5, 2017)

Tony-chicago said:


> I was on your side.


Understood. Just explaining some of what goes into a professional snow removal operation for those who may not know. It wasn't meant as preaching specifically to you or anything.  

I run into the same thing on the lawn care/landscaping end of things all of the time.


----------



## arienskids (Jan 26, 2018)

Tony-chicago said:


> Sticky this for the ariens board maybe?


Im not sure how to do that honestly.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Wait until you have all the information. Then one of the moderators will help. Snap the relevant pics. Do a nice write up. Free swedish snowblower cheerleaders for life.

Save a lot of people a lot of trouble.


----------



## Hogan773 (May 14, 2021)

BazookaJoe said:


> Watch FB and CL during the summer months. There are often people moving who are moving and don't want to bring the snowblower with them. You'll be able to see their machine for sale has hardly been used.
> 
> I agree, avoid the well used stuff unless that's your budget. Otherwise leave the "needs some repair" for somebody else.


This worked for me last May. I didn't get a "crazy deal" like a Platinum SHO for $850, but I got a nice lightly used Deluxe 24 for $600 and then just sold my older 7524 for $550 this winter. 

The pricing on Craigslist/Facebook is ALL OVER THE PLACE so you need to be patient but also willing to jump on something when you see a deal. For many people, they a) don't really know the value of a snowblower and b) they are in a rush to sell when they are moving as noted above. Sometimes people don't know the value in the wrong direction (like they list some 10yr old blower with rust on it for $150 below the price you can get a brand new, better version) but other times you see some really nice deals


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

When doing a job on a driveway not your own.....just remember the hidden newspaper or extension cord or folded tarp hidden under the snow. It can ruin your day, not to mention your gearbox.


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

arienskids said:


> Another deluxe 30 efi came in today complaint was no free wheel/no drive. Same issue as last week.


I'm by no means saying this is acceptable, or should be needed on a new machine but that seems like a fairly easy problem to fix permanently. As long as it's addressed before the thing self destructs.


----------



## Darryl G (Feb 5, 2017)

cranman said:


> When doing a job on a driveway not your own.....just remember the hidden newspaper or extension cord or folded tarp hidden under the snow. It can ruin your day, not to mention your gearbox.


And dog cables/chains/tie-outs and don't forget door mats. Concrete curb stop corners aren't much fun either. I've found them all - the hard way.


----------



## BazookaJoe (Oct 6, 2019)

arienskids said:


> Unfortunately i have left work early today and could not find the bulletin online, apparently its dealer only. I was able to find the update kit part number
> 52111400
> includes a new pivot pin and 2 new clips.


(Sorry to be semi-highjacking this thread, but since the topic is mentioned multiply times within this thread, here goes..)

Thanks for mentioning this potential problem. Is the "cotter pin" mentioned a normal cotter pin, or is it a tempered steel hair pin? Is there something which we should watch for, or a DIY upgrade like a more beefy cotter pin, or is it best to just replace the parts before stuff goes sideways? Or perhaps go for an even better repair such as a clamp collar to prevent the Hinge Plate from drifting to the left. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bricklayer (Dec 29, 2020)

BazookaJoe said:


> (Sorry to be semi-highjacking this thread, but since the topic is mentioned multiply times within this thread, here goes..)
> 
> Thanks for mentioning this potential problem. Is the "cotter pin" mentioned a normal cotter pin, or is it a tempered steel hair pin? Is there something which we should watch for, or a DIY upgrade like a more beefy cotter pin, or is it best to just replace the parts before stuff goes sideways? Or perhaps go for an even better repair such as a clamp collar to prevent the Hinge Plate from drifting to the left. Thanks in advance!


I had my machine apart last spring, to paint the bare metal parts inside, to prevent rust.
I think the problem with the 2 pins, is that they push into the shaft from the bottom up. So gravity, and vibration, might have a tendency to work them loose, and fall out.
I am going to take apart, and explore some options, as soon as I am sure the snow is over. If I recall correctly, installing them from the top is not an option.


----------



## Bricklayer (Dec 29, 2020)

This is the pin.


----------



## arienskids (Jan 26, 2018)

The older ones use a normal hair pin like the hf ones. Some newer machines have a different color pin and are a tighter fit I think they changed the coating or hardening.


----------



## BazookaJoe (Oct 6, 2019)

I looked up the part numbers of the Hinge Plate hair pins from the newer vs older Deluxe 28. 

I see that the very newest Deluxe 28 (serial #200,000+) uses a different hair pin part number than the older serial numbers, and maybe a different cross shaft too. It would be interesting to know if the wire diameter is larger, requiring a larger diameter hole thru the shaft. If the hair pin is a larger diameter, then perhaps we could open up the hole and slide in the new hair pin. Of course, there is a little more to this procedure, such as separating the bucket to access the Hinge Plate. 

The two new hair pins which contain the Hinge Plate are part number 06700222, cost $1.65 each. The hair pin on the outside of the chassis shouldn't require replacement.


----------

